# How to gravel clean eco complete



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

How do you gravel clean eco-complete substrate? My first attempt seem to suck up just as much gravel as debris and water!


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

I pinch the hose to reduce water flow when vacuming eco-complete, still it's very light and gets sucked up from time to time. I've been thinking of placing a mesh in the vacum tube that will allow small particles to pass while stopping the gravel...

Giancarlo Podio


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I like to keep the tube 1/2" or so above the substrate and gently move it back and forth to dislodge any small particles. I rarely have any Eco or even sand come up my siphon tube when using this method. The mulm is light enough that this method works well for me. 

You may want to try a smaller size gravel vac as this allows for even less flow. I have a very small vac (1" diameter tube, about 1/4" I.D. hose) that I purchased at Wal Mart for getting between plants. It will pick up most mulm/detritus without disturbing the substrate, even sand. 

I use the small siphon for cleaning the substrate, then switch to the big siphon to get the water out quickly.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

gpodio said:


> I've been thinking of placing a mesh in the vacum tube that will allow small particles to pass while stopping the gravel...
> Giancarlo Podio


That's a fine idea....  I'll have to give it a try since I just can't stop myself from getting a little overzealous with the vac.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Glad to see I'm not the only one kicking this problem around. Will try one of my smaller siphons.


----------



## Daemonfly (Mar 21, 2004)

I got the tiny 1" dia. Petsmart brand vac, as well as a 1" dia. tubing. removed stock tubing from vac, cut longer tubing to desired length and use that to vac any bare areas in the tank. Small enough to get around most things in the tank, and not too much flow to cause trouble with the EC.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Will have to get one. I tried my smaller tubes with no success. Not going to even try the python! lol


----------

